# 'Forgotten Technology' DVD



## Nik (May 4, 2009)

Hi, I can't seem to find the thread where this was mentioned...

I got the $15 'Forgotten Technology' DVD from WT Wallington and, IMHO, it was worth the hassle.

Couple of cautions...
First, it *is* a home movie, so do not expect sound-stage audio or cinematography. Remember, the medium is NOT the message, and this is a 'work in progress'...

Second, you will spend a lot of time watching MrW rocking his 10 tonne block to and fro, around and around and around. He doesn't seem to be getting anywhere, but that's an illusion. He really is 'working' a ruddy great block single-handed, walking it a foot at a time, see-saw jacking it inch by inch. You'll soon get the urge to help...

Third, don't blink: After MrW has spent ages apparently running in circles, suddenly he's standing the block on end...

Fourth, the 'Egyptian' bit is so low-key, you could blink and miss it. Really, it's what he leaves out that's most surprising. Using one ramp of 52 degrees to match the pyramids' outer slope, another of ~26 degrees for the big gallery, plus a roller-pulley and rope, he can raise a fair sized block very rapidly. IMHO, it would scale as he suggests: 400 workers, 2 years, no external mega-ramp !! Although, yes, a short ramp may have been useful for the huge core stones...

Last but not least, UK Revenue & Customs *will* have their pound of flesh and, yes, the UK PostOffice will add administrative fees. I bought three DVDs ($45), planning to give two as gifts. UKR&C charged £4.50 VAT, then PO charged £ 8 UKP to collect it...
{FX: Spit !!}


----------



## escalonaannetherese (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello Nik, 

How are you? 

Do you perhaps still have a copy of WT Wallington's DVD? 

I'm in search for it for quite a while now. 

I'll be thrilled if you still have some copies with you. 

Please let me know or email me at escalonaannetherese@gmail.com. 

I hope to hear from you.


----------



## AlexH (Nov 21, 2021)

Wow! How come I haven't seen this theory on programmes about Stonehenge?






More info: WALLACE T

Wallace reckons he could build the Great Pyramid of Giza in 25 years with help from 740 people, with no external ramp needed.

I also found this website, Clonehenge, that lists Stonehenge replicas around the world.

@escalonaannetherese@gmail There's an address on the above Giza website to purchase the DVD, but I've no idea if it's still valid. Also a PO Box here: The Forgotten Technology Video L


----------



## escalonaannetherese (Nov 22, 2021)

AlexH said:


> Wow! How come I haven't seen this theory on programmes about Stonehenge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks AlexH.

I'll try reaching out.


----------

